# B&S 12A-979I100/700 running at 4000 RPM



## JRP0022 (May 15, 2013)

Hello, I recently worked on the B&S 6.75 HP engine. I got it running smooth, however, the RPM is around 4000 RPM. I believe this is too fast and will damage the engine. The governor linkage is loose and movable. I can't get it to slow down. I'm looking for guidance to repair this issue. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may simply have too much tension on the governor spring. You can bend the tab in a little to slow down the top no load speed. If this does not work, check to see if there is an idle stop screw on your carburetor, it may have been turned in too much and is holding the throttle open. 

Your engine may need a static governor adjustment if either of the above steps do not correct your issue. 

You can find governor adjustment information on the Briggs and Stratton website, here is a link.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/support/faqs/adjusting-the-governor

Top no load speed for a lawn mower will be set based on the size of cut, for all other engines, you need to check with the equipment manufacturer to see what the setting should be.


----------

